
Ask HN: How do you deal with paralyzing anxiety about your startup? - thatsso1999
How do you get around what feels like a gigantic mental block when it comes to anything related to your startup? My anxiety about my company has gotten so bad, that at this point I can&#x27;t even bring myself to open my text editor. It&#x27;s not even that it&#x27;s doing poorly - quite the opposite, thankfully - but that fact just seems to make it worse, if anything.
======
oliwarner
I think you can probably afford some other avenues before you turn to
"pharmaceutical aids".

I'd suggest you talk to somebody about it. Family, an independent business
advisor, take on a staff, or even split the business with a partner for
direction. Just put yourself in a situation where you can get an opinion back
on your ideas.

But sure, if anxiety isn't new to you, there's no shame in talking to a doctor
about it. It just wouldn't be my first suggestion. A good doctor should push
you towards CBT anyway.

------
brudgers
Curious about what the startup does and how far along it is.

------
PaulHoule
see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venlafaxine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venlafaxine)

